# Que potencia necesito?



## Ing.Jr (Oct 23, 2010)

Hola a todos.

Me fabrique una caja para un dos vias 

Woofer 70W RMS 4Ohm (47Hz 5kHz) 
Tweeter 45W Rate Noise Power 4 Ohm (2.5kHz 18kH).
(El fabricante no me da el RMS pero supongo que estara cercano a esos 45W)
Lo que si me da los 200W de Short term power, pero vamos no lo tengo en cuenta...


Los tengo conectados con un filtro de segundo orden, con la frecuencia de crossover alrededor de los 3.5kHz.

He  leido que normalmente la relación de potencias es de 2:1  (woofer:tweeter) ya que el tweeter no necesita tanta energia para mover  el aire. 
Tambien he leido que debido a que trabajan en anchos de  banda distintos el Woofer y el tweeter reciben la misma potencia de la  etapa de amplificación.

Me podeis confirmar si esto es cierto??

Tambien mucha gente aconseja tener una etapa o amplificador un 50% mas potente que lo que necesitan los drivers. 
En mi caso el driver mas potente es el woofer con los 70W RMS. Eso quiere decir que necesitaria una etapa de unos 140 o 150W? 

Por  cierto si los drivers son de 4Ohm cada uno y estan conectados con el  filtro en serie eso quiere decir que la impedancia total seria 8Ohm (No  estoy teniendo en cuenta las Z de las Bobinas y condensadores). 

Como deberia conectar la salida del amplificador al altavoz. Por las salidas de 4Ohm o las de 8Ohm?

Ya solo necesito una etapa de amplificacion para probar mi altavoz y el filtro y me gustaria resolver estas dudas.

Gracias a todos. Un saludo


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 23, 2010)

Ing.Jr dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Me fabrique una caja para un dos vias
> 
> ...


 
Primero, el hecho de la relacion de 2:1 entre Graves y medios-agudos , se siente por el hecho de la direccionalidad de las dististas frecuencias y de la respuesta No-lineal de nuestros oidos, frecuencias bajas, tienden a distribuirse con muchisima mas facilidad que las frecuencias altas, donde  hasta hoy en dia se las puede direccionar en un punto exacto.
Por eso se usan potencias mayores pora los sistemas de Graves y Sub-Graves, y potencias notablemente menores para los Medios-Agudos, para compensar la perdidad de graves al dispersarse por todo el lugar!

Los woofers y los tweters trabajan de la misma manera, pero a frecunecias muy distintas, y generalmente se los alimenta con amplis que trabajan en todo el ancho de banda audible, por eso se limitan las frecuncias que no pueden reproducir el uno y el otro , mediante los cross-overs.

En cuanto a si la potencia deberia ser un 50% mayor?......no pienso que sea necesario.

y con respecto al ampli, aca en el foro tenes muchisimos para armar y probados.

Cualquier duda consulta!!

Saludos!!


----------



## Ing.Jr (Oct 23, 2010)

Gracias Pipa

El caso, es que tengo un vinilo de Gardel esperandome... Y el altavoz falta armarlo ya que tengo el filtro, y los drivers.

Me queria comprar un ampli, y a lo mejor mas adelante montar mi propia etapa de amplificacion.
La unica duda que me queda es: 
Que salidas necesitaria tener la etapa de 4Ohm o 8Ohm?


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 23, 2010)

Ing.Jr dijo:


> Gracias Pipa
> 
> El caso, es que tengo un vinilo de Gardel esperandome... QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## SA7AN (Ene 8, 2011)

Lo unico que creo que falto aca fue explicar el porque dicen lo del 50% mas de potencia para el ampli.
Eso lo dicen porque si tenes un ampli de 32w (RMS) y unas cajas de 32w lo mas probable es que al meterle volumen el ampli distorsione o sature mucho antes de alcanzar los 32watts rms.
Por ejemplo El integrado TDA2050 Aparece comercialmente como "32W Hi-Fi AUDIO POWER AMPLIFIER" o sea "Amplificador de alta fidelidad de 32w". Pero al revisar la hoja de datos del integrado nos damos cuenta de que el integrado entrega 32w con 10% de distorsion, o sea "MUCHO RUIDO"

"VS = ±22V <> RL = 8 ohm <> d = 10%  ---> Ptot = 32w" (Citado del datasheet)

y la potencia total con distorsion del 0.5% es de solo 25w

"VS = ±22V <> RL = 8 ohm <> d = 0.5% ---> Ptot = 25w" (Citado del datasheet)

O sea, resumiendo. el 80% de los amplis se venden citando la potencia mas grande obtenible. pero tenes que prestar atencion y informarte. o sea, para tus cajas podes comprarte o armarte un amplificador de la misma potencia, pero asegurate que sea potencia real, revisa los niveles de ruido y distorsion, para no terminar con un cacharro que suena horrible, o lo que es mas simple (Razon por la que lo dicen tanto), elegite un ampli con mas potencia que la que necesitas, eso si. no te pases de volumen porque tus parlantes vas a sentir esa potencia, tenga ruido o no.

Otra cosa:

Woofer 70W RMS 4Ohm (47Hz 5kHz) 
Tweeter 45W Rate Noise Power 4 Ohm (2.5kHz 18kH)

Desde mi punto de vista, deberias armarte un equipo bi-amplificado (de 70 watts para el woofer y de 45 para el tweeter) porque si conectas esos dos al mismo ampli, tu tweeter va a irse volando ni bien pises los 50w rms y tu woofer recien va a empezar a divertirse a esa potencia.

Tambien podrias hacer calculos y intercalar una resistencia en serie con el tweeter, pero sin buenos calculos se pone complicado, ademas podria traerte problemas con las frecuencias del crossover si es pasivo.

saludos.


----------

